# Electrical wire protective sleeve



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi guys. 
I need to replace the wiring protective sleeve on my lathe and add one as well. I need some recommendations on tipe and if you think I would be able to purchase some on Aliexpress or eBay. I guess the metal braided  kind would be best. How would you describe it when searching for it. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks 
Michael


----------



## francist (Jan 4, 2020)

I’ve seen it called “ braided metal sheathing”, “ braided metal sleeving”, and “braided metal shielding”. Any of those will get you a ton of hits.

-frank


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 4, 2020)

I use the black plastic accordion style that is available at electrical supply outlets. It is slit along the length and is easy to install.
There is also a straight rigid type that is white. It is self adhesive and easy to install. Called channel or raceway and is also available at electrical supply outlets.
Unless the code calls for something metallic, the plastic stuff works well.


----------



## brino (Jan 4, 2020)

For the corrugated plastic stuff with the split, search on the keywords "split wire loom".

I buy it in bulk for automotive, trailer, and yes machine wiring, too:
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/1-4-in-x-25-ft-split-flex-wire-loom/A-p8209249e
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/3-8-in-x-25-ft-split-flex-wire-loom/A-p8209256e
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/3-4-in-x-25-ft-split-flex-wire-loom/A-p8218828e

-brino


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 4, 2020)

look for wire loom



			https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwiL6KD39-rmAhX2IK0GHd71CsIYABAJGgJwdg&sig=AOD64_0VPsNggE8oM3d1awOFYkiLPAGJog&ctype=5&q=&ved=0ahUKEwjSvZ339-rmAhWJtZ4KHYUOB3gQ2CkInQM&adurl=
		


or



			https://www.google.com/aclk?sa=L&ai=DChcSEwifhfOR-OrmAhUgHq0GHar7DVgYABABGgJwdg&sig=AOD64_2JlLgAYKbIsMNr-P6y4u3JHb-hnQ&ctype=5&q=&ved=0ahUKEwjI2e6R-OrmAhXHrZ4KHYiCB-oQvhcIeg&adurl=
		



the spit kind is handy too


----------



## Tozguy (Jan 4, 2020)

https://www.grainger.com/category/electrical/electrical-supplies/wire-management-cable-organization/wire-and-cable-sleeving


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

francist said:


> I’ve seen it called “ braided metal sheathing”, “ braided metal sleeving”, and “braided metal shielding”. Any of those will get you a ton of hits.
> 
> -frank


Thanks Frank


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> look for wire loom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ulma


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

Tozguy said:


> https://www.grainger.com/category/electrical/electrical-supplies/wire-management-cable-organization/wire-and-cable-sleeving


Don'tknow if they ship to SA though


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 4, 2020)

When I added optical homing to my Tormach and a 3 axis DRO to my lathe, I used the flexible conduit like is used with the Easson style glass DRO's.
On the Tormach, where I use flood coolant, I covered the conduit with oil resistant PVC tubing.









						Stainless Steel Flexible Conduit Od7mm ID 5mm Length 20ft for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Stainless Steel Flexible Conduit Od7mm ID 5mm Length 20ft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> When I added optical homing to my Tormach and a 3 axis DRO to my lathe, I used the flexible conduit like is used with the Easson style glass DRO's.
> On the Tormach, where I use flood coolant, I covered the conduit with oil resistant PVC tubing.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks RJ. These look good,just a pity the shipping is almost double the price to SA,but I will search more.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Depending on how thick and long the wire is and if you can either remove it from the lathe or remove the plug end you could try looking up bulk rolls of wire shrink wrap.  The wire will stay flexible and completely encased like the original casing. Plus it comes in a rainbow of color choices so your not stuck with the same boring stuff!



			https://www.cabletiesandmore.com/heat-shrink-tubing-2-1?pid=1316&gclid=EAIaIQobChMImJ67xYnr5gIVff7jBx0TzAveEAQYBiABEgImQ_D_BwE


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Depending on how thick and long the wire is and if you can either remove it from the lathe or remove the plug end you could try looking up bulk rolls of wire shrink wrap.  The wire will stay flexible and completely encased like the original casing. Plus it comes in a rainbow of color choices so your not stuck with the same boring stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cabletiesandmore.com/heat-shrink-tubing-2-1?pid=1316&gclid=EAIaIQobChMImJ67xYnr5gIVff7jBx0TzAveEAQYBiABEgImQ_D_BwE


I have a big lathe and a big chip tray and the wire casing drags all along the tray,so I am not so positive that the heat shrink will last a long time. It should be cut proof and water proof,because I use flood cooling. But thanks for the link.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Considering the coolant usage you might be best served to do a combination of the shrink wrap for the waterproofing ability along with a protective braided cover!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 4, 2020)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Considering the coolant usage you might be best served to do a combination of the shrink wrap for the waterproofing ability along with a protective braided cover!


Very good idea and thanks. I MUST go to sleep now, 01:30 in SA now. Good night everyone.


----------



## brino (Jan 4, 2020)

Good Night Suzuki.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jan 4, 2020)

Suzuki4evr said:


> Thanks RJ. These look good,just a pity the shipping is almost double the price to SA,but I will search more.


When I got mine, there were 12 five ft. lengths (different vendor).
You might try Aliexpress.  Or maybe direct from China
https://www.flexconduit.com/stainless-steel-flexible-conduit/




__





						Small Bore Stainless Steel Flexible Conduit for sensor wiring
					

Small Bore Stainless Steel Flexible Conduit is most suitable for sensor or thermal coupler wiring.



					www.semiconduits.com


----------



## kb58 (Jan 4, 2020)

This happens to be in discussion over on the Locost forum: http://www.locostusa.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=20428

I vote strongly for the mesh split sleeving.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

kb58 said:


> This happens to be in discussion over on the Locost forum: http://www.locostusa.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=20428
> 
> I vote strongly for the mesh split sleeving.


Thanks for the link


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 5, 2020)

You should be able to get flexible, water tight conduit at your local electrical supply. Similar to this            https://www.amazon.com/Sealproof-No...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0756JWQY3


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jan 5, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> You should be able to get flexible, water tight conduit at your local electrical supply. Similar to this            https://www.amazon.com/Sealproof-No...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0756JWQY3


Thank you FOMOGO. That looks like the pipe I have on my washing machine outlet.


----------



## Rookie chips (Jan 5, 2020)

If your concerns are just abrasion, common hydraulic line sheathing or guard would work.
One type is a heavy woven fabric tube, the other is a spiral cut plastic tube and both are available in different sizes.
Locally you might check out an auto parts or a hydraulic hose shop.  It's a different approach but for just abrasion damage.....


----------



## hman (Jan 6, 2020)

If you're looking for the metallic braid ...





						Amazon.com: Electriduct 3/8" Tinned Copper Metal Braid Sleeving Flexible EMI RFI Shielding Wire Mesh (0.24" Diameter) - 10 Feet: Home Improvement
					

Buy Electriduct 3/8" Tinned Copper Metal Braid Sleeving Flexible EMI RFI Shielding Wire Mesh (0.24" Diameter) - 10 Feet: Cable Sleeves - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				








						Tubular Tinned Copper Braid, Bright, 1/4" Diameter, 25' Length (Pack of 1): Electronic Component Wire: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Tubular Tinned Copper Braid, Bright, 1/4" Diameter, 25' Length (Pack of 1): Electronic Component Wire: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com
				




I've gone so far as to double-cover cables - first the metallic braid, then cover with the plastic braid that Ulma Doctor cited.  The purpose was to make sure that the braid (shield) covering the DRO cables was only grounded at one end, not elsewhere along its length, where the cables were secured to other parts of the machine tool.  Worked very well!


----------



## aliva (Jan 7, 2020)

Check your local electrical supplier or contractor ask if they have any scrap armoured cable, BX in North America. Strip the wire out and there's your conduit. Its not liquid proof unless you ask for TECK cable it has a pvc jacket


----------



## pontiac428 (Jan 7, 2020)

The MIL SPEC system for building wiring harnesses produces the most sanitary and durable results I have ever worked with.  Even if this system is not exactly what you are looking for, the guide I've attached is useful for any kind of bundle of wires.  Worth a look, may help you pack your wiring and select your sleeving.  The good stuff starts about halfway in:


----------



## turnitupper (Jan 7, 2020)

How about somethjng like this.     https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_53
Put some on a lathes DRO, motor and coolant line about 2 years ago and still holding up.
John


----------



## John_Dennis (Feb 4, 2020)

If you want to add a shiny braided metal cover to an existing cable, you can get a used plumbing water supply hose and cut the ends off and remove the stainless braided cover.  A washing machine hose is about 4 feet long and the cover will expand to about 1 inch and contract to 3/8.  Sink supply lines will work as well but are smaller.  You can ground the cover to reduce electrical interference.


----------

